# Ecualizador para driver y woofers



## grifin (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo aca en el foro y estaba interesado en hacer un ecualizador para dos driver q*UE* los tengo con una potencia de 4 canales de 1000 watts, 100 rms *POR* canal! y otro para 3 woofers q*UE* lo tengo con una potencia de 3500 watts, 1200 rms en un solo canal! *POR* favor ayudenme con este proyecto! la idea es obtener un sonido claro, y lo mas necesario de todo es cortarles bien la frecuencias a los driver ya q*UE* la pote aunque traiga crossover corta a muy bajos valoress! gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola Grifin, bienvenido al foro.

Te aclaro la regla de abreviaturas de chat y SMS: No son bienvenidas. Por favor no las uses.

Con respecto a la consulta, hablando mal y pronto: ¿Lo qué?

Aclará por favor qué estás intentando hacer, que por la descripción lo que querés es un crossover pasivo, no un ecualizador. Y pretendés que haga el trabajo de otros circuitos...

Saludos


----------



## grifin (Mar 19, 2010)

Perfecto no estaba enterado de esas reglas, gracias por aclararlas!

En si lo que quiero hacer es un crossover pasivo asi como me dijiste, el tema es que tambien necesito regular los cortes de frecuencias, es decir necesitaria un crossover pasivo regulable y de unos cuantos canales! ¿Para los woofer tambien se usa un crossover pasivo o se usa un crossover activo? ¿Es necesario utilizar los mismos, o no afecta tanto al sonido? Como dije antes las potencias ya me traen crossover pero se me hace que no son tan buenos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Un crossover activo va *antes del ampli* y simplemente lo que hace es que lo que se amplifica esté dentro de un determinado rango de frecuencias. Si estamos con un subwoofer, será de 20Hz a unos 200Hz.
Entonces al ampli sólo llegan esas frecuencias y nada más, por lo que la salida que irá al parlante será *sólo ese rango de frecuencias.*

Un crossover pasivo va *entre el ampli y el parlante* y cumple la misma función, pero con una onda más grande. Toda la potencia que no llega al parlante (lo que está fuera del rango de frecuencias) se disipa en forma de calor.
En el caso de antes, todo lo que haya por encima de los 200Hz se disiparía.
Si hubiera más vías, "lo que sobra" del sub se va a los otros parlantes y la disipación es menor.

La mejor opción es usar los activos antes de amplificar, pero necesitás un ampli para cada rango de frecuencias. Los pasivos son menos eficientes y no dan resultados tan buenos como los otros, pero son fáciles de poner y baratos porque usás un solo ampli para todo.
Lo que definitivamente no es necesario es eso de usar uno activo y uno pasivo salvo que se esté intentando jugar con las fases (que igual se podrían corregir antes de amplificar en caso de usar activos).

Saludos


----------

